

New VC Model For Small Scale Financing - kkim
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_vc_model_for_small_scale_funding.php

======
falsestprophet
Shall we stop misusing (particularly while simultaneously overusing) the word
meme?

If you must (needlessly) use an arcane biological term to describe something,
read the arcane biological text to understand it.

[http://www.amazon.com/Selfish-Gene-Richard-
Dawkins/dp/019286...](http://www.amazon.com/Selfish-Gene-Richard-
Dawkins/dp/0192860925)

------
goodgoblin
I read this and for the life of me couldn't actually find mention of the New
VC model mentioned in the title. Anyone care to elaborate/speculate?

